# The word on Spec-V from Nissan



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

Got this from my buddy's father who is on the board of Nissan. In his words, Spec-V is being tested at the circuit now but not due for release to the Japan market until Dec08 to Jan09. No pricing discussed as yet.

So, if anyone can go get some spy shots of an unusally fast GT-R being tested at the Nissan circuits, please post them... that's the spec-v.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

we already had a video. we have alot of information about it. and we have seen some early pictures of it (which are just a proto type and not exactly what it will look like).

no one knows the exact date or eta when it will release, so thats some great information you have!

im glad to hear it wont take to much longer.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

And I'm not entirely convinced it's called Spec V. It may be V Spec afterall.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Calling in a Spec-V, is like calling it an RTG. It means the same thing, but it's retarded.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Right.

If it's Spec V I'll have to accept it but I don't see the point in it. What is the purpose of switching it around for the GT-R? 

Why stop at Spec V; they should have swapped the engine code to read "TTED83RV" and the name of the car to "R-TG nassiN" to remain consistent.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

bonzelite said:


> Right.
> 
> If it's Spec V I'll have to accept it but I don't see the point in it. What is the purpose of switching it around for the GT-R?
> 
> Why stop at Spec V; they should have swapped the engine code to read "TTED83RV" and the name of the car to "R-TG nassiN" to remain consistent.


Don't forget the ASETTA DWA system.


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

You being sacih ?


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

i think it's being called spec-v in person in japanese because v-spec does not work in the japanese language. but on the car itself it will be written as v-spec.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The car IS to be caled Spec V
Testing proper starts next month


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> The car IS to be caled Spec V
> Testing proper starts next month


its true that nissan officialy dubbed it spec-v and also described that its not v-spec. 

it was in japanese and i couldnt read it compleatly because i had a crappy translator.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

spec-v does sounds better than v-spec. to me v-spec sounds too much like v-tech.


----------



## REXtreme (Jun 8, 2004)

They may go back to the 80's

where they list the cars features along the door.

That would be cool.... kind of
3800 TWIN TURBO FULL TIME ATTESSA 4WD ETC ETC ETC


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)

So its Spec V 35R-TG Nassin then


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Didn't V Spec stand for Victory Spec ?? or is that just an old wives tale ?

If it did stand for Victory Spec then the new name makes no sense does it !

I'm with Bonzelite, seems kinda pointless to change it for the sake of it, especially if what I've posted above is true.

Regardless of name, can't wait to see what it looks like (hope they do something cool not just make it look virtually the same) and also what Nismo do.


----------



## CLB (Mar 5, 2008)

Does it really make a difference?

Spec-V, V-spec, hell why not rip off the Mitsubishi tag and stick FQ in front of it, dont know what you want the F to stand for but Im certain the Q will stand for quick. :chuckle:


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm a little behind on this car. Does anyone have any links to any pics of the suggested car ?

Is it true that all the body panels are going to be carbon fibre or a similar composite ?

Do you think that it will have a lot more power (550bhp) or is it just going to be the weight that is reduced ?

+ I do hope they make this one a little noisier !! :chuckle: 

Any info ...............?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the v-spec will have cosmetic differances as well this time ,skirts ,bonnet etc.thats whats being talked about any way.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Who cares about the name... I would rip the badges off anyway.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i have posted links in other threads. do a search for them or look at my posts.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

hipogtr said:


> Who cares about the name... I would rip the badges off anyway.


LOL - good idea!


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

canman said:


> Didn't V Spec stand for Victory Spec ?? or is that just an old wives tale ?


yep, that is what it stands for. 



> If it did stand for Victory Spec then the new name makes no sense does it !


in a way, right, it would be "Spec Victory".... you could make the leap that the car is "Spec'd for Victory." But that seems so awkward. 

So are we to expect a reversal of M-Spec to "Spec M." And R-Tune to "Tune R" and S-Tune to "Tune-S?"

I don't see the big emphasis and importance on changing V Spec to Spec V... just because they changed GT-R platforms and engines? To be different for the sake of it?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Victory -spec is not true ,that saying was put to bed years ago according to Nissan .


----------



## Redlineash (Jul 16, 2007)

*Nissan "SPEC" debate*

Guys - the S15 was either Spec-S or Spec-R, so I see no reason why the GTR would not be a Spec-V.

Not sure it really matters but Nissan themselves have used both Spec-? and ?-Spec in the past.

ASH


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

stealth said:


> Victory -spec is not true ,that saying was put to bed years ago according to Nissan .


Then what is it?


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Redlineash said:


> Guys - the S15 was either Spec-S or Spec-R, so I see no reason why the GTR would not be a Spec-V.
> 
> Not sure it really matters but Nissan themselves have used both Spec-? and ?-Spec in the past.
> 
> ASH


Wasn't aware of that one. We didn't get the S15 over here :bawling:


----------



## sewid (Sep 2, 2005)

You got the Sentra right... There was a Spec-V Sentra SE-R or something wasn't there?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

bonzelite said:


> Then what is it?



Dont know,but it's not Victory spec


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

after looking at the pics... i wonder how much attraction it will get do to design looks primarly for track but i might be wrong.... either way i will wait and watch, after all i have to wait tell mid 09 to early 10 because i want a RHD with the narrower seats that are offered in japan vrs the wider LHD version going to be here in the states.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

stealth said:


> Dont know,but it's not Victory spec


It has to be something, then! Do you have any info about Nissan debunking the V-Spec's meaning?


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

Also, Sean Morris (tyndago) claims it's not going to be Spec V when others here have steadfastly declared that it will be! I tend to believe him above any other source. 

So someone's information is wrong.


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

all i care about is what it's going to weigh


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

It will (probably) weigh less enough to be the fastest production car to date, at least until the competition answers it.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Found some shots:


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

Weight is the enemy. 

It makes the car use more fuel that I don't need to use.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

I think the V Spec will shock everyone to near-death. It will supercede the best of the best. Continents will move out of it's way.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

na. vspec wont shock me. its going to be a great car for the price tho. the other problem is the v6 and the gearing. it wont be great on larger cuircuts. so unless they get a larger engine and a differnt gearing for the tranny... its not going to be a banging race car. i dont even think there is a need for a vspec. great idea, but modders can take care of it just fine.

what did the vspec r34 bring to teh table? a refined engine that was able to do racing more reliable right?


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

mindlessoath said:


> na. vspec wont shock me. its going to be a great car for the price tho. the other problem is the v6 and the gearing. it wont be great on larger cuircuts. so unless they get a larger engine and a differnt gearing for the tranny... its not going to be a banging race car. i dont even think there is a need for a vspec. great idea, but modders can take care of it just fine.
> 
> what did the vspec r34 bring to teh table? a refined engine that was able to do racing more reliable right?


I must disagree with you in a gentlemanly fashion, mindlessoath. I feel you lack faith and confidence in what the V Spec will represent. 

It will be fastest production car, not a mere badge title. People at present are in a coma and asleep, dismissing the V Spec or largely ignoring it. 



"Well, it will be a great car for the money..."


......is the understatement of this century.

_It will be *the premiere supercar* that will annihilate most exotic supercars on the Nurburgring._


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

Even if all the rumors are true...My feelings are still not satisfied with the performance of a Vspec R35. Give me a Nismo R35 and I will feel satisfied.:flame:


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

Who cares about what its called? Just show me some specs on the V spec!! 

But since we're on the topic, Spec-V does seem awfully similar to Type-R !! Would rather Nissan kept it V-Spec as they have always done... its one of Nissan's unofficial trademarks.. not that im against Hondas..


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Lots of experts on the 35 and the forthcoming V-spec ,Lol


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Isn't there going to be an Evo R35 too?  Is it even possible to make a car better than the R35 and then make another car that's better than both of them?


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

:chuckle: Yes...

VQHR engine that can rev to 8000rpm or higher

More boost from twin turbos

Light weight rims maybe 19"...(20" stock i think?) but wider tires by 0.5"

obviously nismo exhaust system..the stock exhaust could be better considering so many companies have exhaust out now.

Stripped out rear seats

Recaro carbon fiber buckets in the front

Carbon fiber hood and what ever bodypanels

1 setting suspension (R)
1 setting transmission (R)
2 setting traction control (R)(off)

Air conditioning stripped out (but optional)

...

I can go on...:squintdan


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

This one?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

those are fake photoshops. the top picture in the left is from the 2001 proto.

since the GT-R released before GT2, ZR1, LF-A, and honda's nsx successor... they have made a top end car. nissan needs to develop a car to succed all these cars, hence the vspec. its competition, and yes, i think it will be a great car. 

honestly i think a production car that came from nissan that can beat these cars is a great idea for competition. nissan needs this car in 2010/2011

but the arguement will still be... vspec is stripped down and the suspention not smooth... while the gt2, zr1 and lf-a will have luxury, nice suspention, really nice interirors and still do it just as fast as the nissan vspec.

but... for price, the nissan is the best and fastest. whats better? pay a little more for everything? or take the shortcut, get the faster but not as good looking in other catigories.

i personaly want a vspec, i want it to be the best! but it wont be the best in everything but like i said, it will cost what it costs for what you get you get alot of performance.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Isn't there going to be an Evo R35 too? Is it even possible to make a car better than the R35 and then make another car that's better than both of them?


I've maintained all along there will be 3 versions of the R35:

1) base model
2) V Spec (or whatever they call it, eg, M Spec, Spec R, N1)
3) NISMO Super GT-R (whatever they call it, eg, 400R, Z-Tune)


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

according to the 7tune articles (7tune.com - JDM Automotive lifestyle magazine) they say there will also be three differnt gt-r's. but they also said the gt-r would have a manual and they never did yet.

i think what this means is there still is a possiblity of a manual even tho it would be slower (unless they make it a more powerfull, and lighter car).

so ya, three models. i can see that. base model. vspec and race car spec. the vspec will compete against the GT2 etc, but will be basically simular to a GT3RS.

the evolution model so they say which is the 3rd and final model will be race spec, n1 or whatever. it will be balls out... better than ztune and 400r. it will be super exotic, mabe it will be the vspec but with luxury... i dunno how this car would even fit in. honestly its not even needed, unless they make 12 a year at large sumps of money for just colectors.


----------



## getnoir (Jan 19, 2008)

if you have any seven figure friends, ask them if they've been asked by nissan to ride any gt-rs of late. they might've test driven the spec v without knowing what that was. the company is very keen to get open that mkt. matter fact, they had a chance to drive the gt-r a way before its debut at the 07 tky motor show. there must be a strict ca in place, so they won't talk a lot though....


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

no, i have seen many japanese drivers blogs and sofar no one is clued in on the vspec that much. basically we seen what it looks like and have made basic annaylisist on whats going on with it. also noted the previous interviews with nissan stating whats going to be done to the car.

thats all we have to go on right now. there is a webcam that is on the nurinburgring start line 24x7. someone can stay up day and nite to see if the vspec is going to be on it. 

does anyone know how to get more info on when a gt-r might be going on nuringburgring? like how do we figure out when one is going to be on it? do they have a schedual?


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

mindlessoath said:


> basically we seen what it looks like and have made basic annaylisist on whats going on with it. also noted the previous interviews with nissan stating whats going to be done to the car.


While I agree that more than likely almost nobody in the automotive press has driven a V Spec without knowing what is was, I maintain that we _do not know what it looks like._

What scant few spy shots we have seen are not the car as it will look for sale. We are seeing a test mule only, just as we did back when the R35 was using the G35 coupe' as it's test mule costume. 

I will reiterate we do not know what the V Spec will exactly look like, what it will really be called, or what will really be done to it. 

We have a few quotes from engineers about generally what will be modified, but specific changes haver never been discussed.


----------



## getnoir (Jan 19, 2008)

they tested the spec v in nur back in nov (from 9th to 16th). if someone can acccess to the back log of that live cast, you may see the one.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

bonzelite said:


> we do not know .............. what it will really be called.


Spec-V has been mentioned to me by senior people in Nissan Europe and in HQ, Japan.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

its only called spec-v right now because of a copywrite issue of the sorts. so it may stick with that forever.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

getnoir said:


> they tested the spec v in nur back in nov (from 9th to 16th). if someone can acccess to the back log of that live cast, you may see the one.


The V Spec test mule was seen. That is all that was seen. The production model is unknown.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

check out the webcam
Nurburgring
its only the starting area for the nurburgring but you can see whats driving up. right now at this moment its night time.

... the stock GT-R is 480whp, but around 520hp at flywheel (with only 15% markup)

The GTR Spec V has about 620-650 hp at the flywheel. 
The EVO Version(GTR Spec Nurburgring?) Will have about 750 hp at the flywheel STOCK. 
at the wheels it will be differnt. 

mabe.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i just found out something i have been trying to confirm. the vspec or evo spec will have a 3 pedel 6 speed.


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

none of the above is accurate


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

It will be called Spec-V though


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

mindlessoath said:


> i just found out something i have been trying to confirm. the vspec or evo spec will have a 3 pedel 6 speed.


who is your source and how do you know it's confirmed? i love all these rumours about the spec-v.... not even in japan does anyone know what it's going to have, yet some people spk to a uk dealer and hey presto, all is revealed....


----------



## maximum6 (Jan 19, 2008)

6 speed would be fun!:clap:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

about the transmission i havent confirmed it. im trying to confirm it. 

about the name - i know its spec-v for certain and verified that.

i have heard that there is a proto type with 3 pedels. i heard there is at least a transmission that may be imployed into the GT-R. i also heard it wouldnt be cost effective nor performance effective to use the 3 pedel tranny for a base gtr.

nissan may or may not have a manual tranny, if they did, its a proto type and if they absolutly do have a manual, it may not be imployed into the gt-r vspec/evo/etc regardless.

i know a few things based on real life. design of the gt-r would have to change abit if they use a manual. also more power would be needed and gearing would be differnt than base. but in order to beat a GT2, it needs differnt gearing and more power. this can probably be achived with the base GT-R's internals if nissan tunes it right and add's proper cooling, refined parts etc.

but i think overall, i dont think we will see a manual. however i still heard it, and im trying to confirm or deny it.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Why would you remove that incredible gearbox and put a manual in its place? Sounds like nonsense to me... unless they really wanted to lose weight.


----------



## Peely (Jan 27, 2008)

Howsie said:


> Why would you remove that incredible gearbox and put a manual in its place? Sounds like nonsense to me... unless they really wanted to lose weight.


I must agree completely !

I was waiting for the specs on the Spec-V to come out and then probably see if I could get one, but if it comes in 6 speed manual as opposed to that wonderful new paddle shift gearbox, I'll leave it thanks !


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

OK, shoot me now for actually looking at Max Power's website but is this all BS or could it really be leaked already? 

Max Power | GT-R V-SPEC INFO LEAKED

This is the car a whole generation has been waiting for ・the GT-R V-Spec. 
Best Car magazine in Japan has seen leaked info from inside Nissan on the advanced project, and they致e given Max the inside line on the hardcore version of Nissan痴 awesome new GT-R supercar.

Losing around 100kg in weight ・by ditching the air con and stereo amongst other things ・and be replacing key bodypanels with lightweight carbon add-ons means the GT-R V-Spec will allegedly sprint to 60mph 0.2secs faster than the base model. 

As this is the weight of a fully-grown male passenger, it seems that 鼠ose the man, lose the milliseconds・is key to the new V-Spec philosophy. 

The new power figure is estimated at 512bhp with a minor torque hike and as the Japanese manufacturers are usually very conservative with the figures they release, this could be even more!

Further changes are believed to include improved suspension, a rollcage and a reprogrammed all-wheel-drive system to give the new car extra grip and rigidity. 

Alterations to the fly-by-wire steering should ensure direction changes with lightning quickness, making the V-Spec an unbeatable road/track car.

Given that the proposed design brief for the GT-R was to be faster around the Nurburgring than the Porsche 911, these tweaks should mean that the V-Spec will not just beat the 911, but leave it standing・


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

thats a fake photoshop thats ages old. the full picture even shows the 2001 autoshow gt-r. wtf right?
they also havent confirmed any info in there. so as far as i can see, its just all BS rumors.


----------

